# World's Biggest Pool



## ahmads (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## TXSkyWatcher (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow....that's big!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^No, it is not big.


Its HUGE! 
Where is it?


----------



## NewTomorrow (Dec 12, 2007)

resort San Alfonso Del Mar, in Chile.

80 000 M2

250 000 M3 water

1km large


----------



## Gilberto P M (May 10, 2006)

that's insane.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Just in front of the sea?










V

Don't you agree?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

not all people like to swim in the sea ^^


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

What's the point of such a huge pool?


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^To have the biggest in the world? 

You could almost get lost there


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

total waste, the ocean next to it is better, bigger and is natural. How much resources, carbon foot print, is needed to maintain and heat that pool in winter? hno:


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

this is the second thread about this pool here....


----------



## lindow (Apr 1, 2008)

ERA Theme Park Attendance Report 2007
Top 20 WaterParks - (2007)
1. HAKKEIJIMA SEA PARADISE, Yokohama, Japan 4,770,000
2. Disney World Typhoon Lagoon, Orlando, FL 2,080,000
http://www.connectingindustry.com/downloads/pwteaerasupp.pdf


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

i wish ahmads would learn how to make a thread and know not to copy one that already exist.


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

I visualize world-class competition-style endurance swimming tournaments. 

But I beg to ask though:

Is that saltwater/seawater or freshwater in that huge pool I see?


----------



## ausie (Aug 23, 2008)

if thats the one at like cairnes or something then its because 
1 its a five star hotel
2 the ocean is way to dangerous to swim at the beachs there (i have experience) due to crocs and stinger which are massively abundent up north
3 at some beaches its actually illegal to swim at the beach
4 in case of an oil spill which will shut the beach for months(one happened in the last 48 hours)


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

And...the current is to strong and the water to icy!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

This is the biggest FAIL in the history of FAIL:cheers:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I think there are a cold streams in the coast of Chile...so the swimming in the ocean is impossible


----------

